# Corn Dogs (AirFryer)



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2017)

*Corn Dogs *(AirFryer)

The Corn Dogs were my first Flop!
So I had to make some changes & adjustments.
I was asked to make some Corn Dogs in my Power AirFryer XL, so I gave it a couple tries.
I found one AirFryer Recipe on the “Net”, so I gave it a try, following exactly as written. The Mixture didn’t stick to the Dogs, and the Corn Bread was Lousy.

So I decided to give my usual Corn Bread a try, because if it doesn’t work, at least I’ll have some tasty Corn Bread to enjoy.
I mixed up a batch, and it still wouldn’t stick to the Dogs good enough to become “Corn Dogs”.
So I just made the rest of the mix into Corn Bread, and ate the Dogs & the Corn Bread together (See below).

I figure the only way I could do this with my AirFryer would be to mix it real Dry & Thick, and form it on the Dogs by hand, but For now, I’ll just eat Dogs & Corn Bread together. It all goes to the same place anyway, but with a lot less hassle.


*Here’s the Corn Bread Recipe:*
2 Boxes of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix (8.5 oz each).
1 Can of Creamed Corn (about 15 oz).
6 Eggs (I used 5 because they were on the Large side).
1 Cup of Sugar.
8 oz of Sour Cream.
2 Sticks of Real Butter (Melted).

Whisk everything together in a bowl, Spray Pam in a 9” X 12” foil pan, and pour the mixture in.
Bake at 350° for 45 to 50 minutes (Check with Toothpick).
Remove & allow to cool.


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



First I cut 8 Dogs in half, and dried them off good with Paper Towels:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0942.jpg.html




Then I rounded up all the ingredients to make my usual Corn Bread (from Jim—SOB):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0952.jpg.html




After mixing it all up, I set aside enough to coat the Dogs for Corn Dogs, and poured the rest in a Pan for Corn Bread:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0953.jpg.html




Here’s what happened—Almost all of the mix just ran off the Dogs, just like the first batch with the other recipe:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0957.jpg.html




I tried it again at a lower heat setting, but the same thing happened, so I saved these for slightly corn flavored Hot Dogs:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0958.jpg.html




Didn’t have any rolls, because Hot Dogs wasn’t my plan, but these were fine in Italian Bread with Mustard:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0959.jpg.html




Then I put the Pan of Corn Bread mix in the oven to salvage my Supper:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0960.jpg.html




Cut some Fries too, and put them in cold water & rinsed the starch off of them:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0962.jpg.html




In the AirFryer they go:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0963.jpg.html




So there’s my Fries, my Corn Bread, and the closest thing I got to Corn Dogs for this time:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0964.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Somewhere I have a good recipe for corn dogs. I'll have to dig it up for you. Not sure how it do in the air fryer but worth a try.


----------



## okie362 (Mar 11, 2017)

Boil the corn dogs...in hot grease to set the batter.  Then put them in the air fryer.

Would be much healthier than those fried ones you get at the fair. :-D


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey Bear!

I have to give you an "A" for effort.

The final meal looks pretty darn good to me!

Maybe it's not exactly what you were trying to do, but you made a good save!

Point!

Al


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2017)

Good save  When I first read about corn dogs in the air fryer I thought Uh Oh !!!  Well at least you got a good meal out of it 








Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks like a great save!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Somewhere I have a good recipe for corn dogs. I'll have to dig it up for you. Not sure how it do in the air fryer but worth a try.


Thank You Case!!

And Thanks for the Recipe---I'll be trying it.

Bear


Okie362 said:


> Boil the corn dogs...in hot grease to set the batter.  Then put them in the air fryer.
> 
> Would be much healthier than those fried ones you get at the fair. :-D


Thank You!!

Actually "Corn Dogs" is another one of those things I never had before in my life, so I'm flying blind here.

I think I got a good Recipe now.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Case!!
> And Thanks for the Recipe---I'll be trying it.
> 
> Bear
> ...



Bear that recipe I sent we have used several times in the oven. I think it might be the ticket. My wife even uses (gasp) vegetarian hot dogs and the kids don't even know! I'm not that mean, its either Nathan's or Hebrew Nation hit digs when I make them! I've also made them into corn dog bites. Cut the hot dog into quarters and wrap. Makes a great appetizer. Once baked you can vac pack and freeze for a quick snack. Only takes 30seconds in the micro to reheat the bites, minute or so for a full dog.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 11, 2017)

Great save Bear!

I love that pic with the dogs in the pan style cornbread!

Points for the humility to admit the fail, and also for the quick thinking save!


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 11, 2017)

A for effort Bear!  I say let the corn dog live in it's unhealthy glory!  It is a corn dog after all.

Mike


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good effort, Bear, and great improv.  With your air fryer, you'll have to flash freeze them to keep the batter adhering to the wiener.  Use some type of hanger rack, where the stick clips in and they hang vertically (preferable), or lay them flat on a parchment paper covered cookie sheet and drop them in the freezer until the batter sets up.  Normally, they get dipped in batter, then get the deep fryer bath, but your air fryer is a different beast entirely.  Give this batter a whirl--State Fair recipe.

1⁄2 cup plus 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1⁄2 cups cornmeal
1 1⁄2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon sugar
1⁄2 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄8 teaspoon cayenne 
2 large egg
1 1⁄4 cups well-shaken buttermilk

Whisk all ingredients together and dip hot dogs into batter and fry.  Makes enough batter for 8 corn dogs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Bear!
> 
> I have to give you an "A" for effort.
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points---And the "A". LOL

Bear


b-one said:


> Looks like a great save!


Thanks b-one!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2017)

gary s said:


> Good save  When I first read about corn dogs in the air fryer I thought Uh Oh !!!  Well at least you got a good meal out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Points.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear that recipe I sent we have used several times in the oven. I think it might be the ticket. My wife even uses (gasp) vegetarian hot dogs and the kids don't even know! I'm not that mean, its either Nathan's or Hebrew Nation hit digs when I make them! I've also made them into corn dog bites. Cut the hot dog into quarters and wrap. Makes a great appetizer. Once baked you can vac pack and freeze for a quick snack. Only takes 30seconds in the micro to reheat the bites, minute or so for a full dog.


Thanks Case!

I got a lot of Tips on this, but it looks like the recipe you sent me has the best chance.

I'll get around to it, and Yes I use my Nuke-U-Later to heat most things, except Fries & Bacon.

The Dogs we eat are usually the "All Beef".

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 14, 2017)

Good effort Bear! Point for trying! I make corn dogs batches a couple times a year and then freeze them This works out well. I use the honeymade recipe and are perfectly the way I like them. You can find that one on the net, but the best tips I can give you is A: Dry the wiener first so the batter will stick. B: Pour some batter in a pint glass to dip your dogs in.

I think Okie362 is probably right in that you will probably want to par-deepfry them in oil first to set the batter, (you could pkg and freeze some at this point) then you can finish them in the air fryer, oven or any other method.


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2017)

Bear I think the corn bread sandwich is cute.Maybe the Jiffy mix would work without the extras. At least you salvaged the Corn Bread

Richie


----------



## tallbm (Mar 14, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Case!!
> 
> And Thanks for the Recipe---I'll be trying it.
> 
> ...


Corn dogs are awesome but yeah they are deep fried so the "boiling" in grease first is basically how they are done BUT in the suggested approach you wouldn't be completely cooking them in the deep fry, simply getting them started enough to transfer to the air fryer.

You may want to do a batch deep fried and one with the suggested method to see how a normal corn dog comes out compared to the one finished in the air fryer.

Also if the air fryer corn dog never seems to work out, I would imagine a croissant dog, biscuit dog, or dinner roll dog would be a close cousin.

Thanks for exploring and posting your findings :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> 
> And for the Points.
> 
> ...


Bear,

Yeah I tried traditional methods and had similar results as you had when baking. It can be done without frying. I'll let you show the method when you make them again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> A for effort Bear!  I say let the corn dog live in it's unhealthy glory!  It is a corn dog after all.
> 
> Mike


Thanks!!

I'll get there, Mike.

Bear


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great save Bear!
> 
> I love that pic with the dogs in the pan style cornbread!
> 
> Points for the humility to admit the fail, and also for the quick thinking save!


Thank You CB !!

I think I'm batting a little over .999, so far---Must be getting Old!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


gr0uch0 said:


> Good effort, Bear, and great improv. With your air fryer, you'll have to flash freeze them to keep the batter adhering to the wiener. Use some type of hanger rack, where the stick clips in and they hang vertically (preferable), or lay them flat on a parchment paper covered cookie sheet and drop them in the freezer until the batter sets up. Normally, they get dipped in batter, then get the deep fryer bath, but your air fryer is a different beast entirely. Give this batter a whirl--State Fair recipe.
> 
> 1⁄2 cup plus 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 1 1⁄2 cups cornmeal
> ...


Thanks Groucho!!

I got one I have to try first that I believe will solve the problem.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Good effort Bear! Point for trying! I make corn dogs batches a couple times a year and then freeze them This works out well. I use the honeymade recipe and are perfectly the way I like them. You can find that one on the net, but the best tips I can give you is A: Dry the wiener first so the batter will stick. B: Pour some batter in a pint glass to dip your dogs in.
> 
> I think Okie362 is probably right in that you will probably want to par-deepfry them in oil first to set the batter, (you could pkg and freeze some at this point) then you can finish them in the air fryer, oven or any other method.


Thank You!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear I think the corn bread sandwich is cute.Maybe the Jiffy mix would work without the extras. At least you salvaged the Corn Bread
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

That's Great---I was actually going for "Cute". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Corn dogs are awesome but yeah they are deep fried so the "boiling" in grease first is basically how they are done BUT in the suggested approach you wouldn't be completely cooking them in the deep fry, simply getting them started enough to transfer to the air fryer.
> 
> You may want to do a batch deep fried and one with the suggested method to see how a normal corn dog comes out compared to the one finished in the air fryer.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Yeah I tried traditional methods and had similar results as you had when baking. It can be done without frying. I'll let you show the method when you make them again!


Thanks Again, Case!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2017)

*Corn Dogs *(AirFryer)

The Corn Dogs were my first Flop!
So I had to make some changes & adjustments.
I was asked to make some Corn Dogs in my Power AirFryer XL, so I gave it a couple tries.
I found one AirFryer Recipe on the “Net”, so I gave it a try, following exactly as written. The Mixture didn’t stick to the Dogs, and the Corn Bread was Lousy.

So I decided to give my usual Corn Bread a try, because if it doesn’t work, at least I’ll have some tasty Corn Bread to enjoy.
I mixed up a batch, and it still wouldn’t stick to the Dogs good enough to become “Corn Dogs”.
So I just made the rest of the mix into Corn Bread, and ate the Dogs & the Corn Bread together (See below).

I figure the only way I could do this with my AirFryer would be to mix it real Dry & Thick, and form it on the Dogs by hand, but For now, I’ll just eat Dogs & Corn Bread together. It all goes to the same place anyway, but with a lot less hassle.


*Here’s the Corn Bread Recipe:*
2 Boxes of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix (8.5 oz each).
1 Can of Creamed Corn (about 15 oz).
6 Eggs (I used 5 because they were on the Large side).
1 Cup of Sugar.
8 oz of Sour Cream.
2 Sticks of Real Butter (Melted).

Whisk everything together in a bowl, Spray Pam in a 9” X 12” foil pan, and pour the mixture in.
Bake at 350° for 45 to 50 minutes (Check with Toothpick).
Remove & allow to cool.


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



First I cut 8 Dogs in half, and dried them off good with Paper Towels:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0942.jpg.html




Then I rounded up all the ingredients to make my usual Corn Bread (from Jim—SOB):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0952.jpg.html




After mixing it all up, I set aside enough to coat the Dogs for Corn Dogs, and poured the rest in a Pan for Corn Bread:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0953.jpg.html




Here’s what happened—Almost all of the mix just ran off the Dogs, just like the first batch with the other recipe:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0957.jpg.html




I tried it again at a lower heat setting, but the same thing happened, so I saved these for slightly corn flavored Hot Dogs:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0958.jpg.html




Didn’t have any rolls, because Hot Dogs wasn’t my plan, but these were fine in Italian Bread with Mustard:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0959.jpg.html




Then I put the Pan of Corn Bread mix in the oven to salvage my Supper:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0960.jpg.html




Cut some Fries too, and put them in cold water & rinsed the starch off of them:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0962.jpg.html




In the AirFryer they go:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0963.jpg.html




So there’s my Fries, my Corn Bread, and the closest thing I got to Corn Dogs for this time:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0964.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Somewhere I have a good recipe for corn dogs. I'll have to dig it up for you. Not sure how it do in the air fryer but worth a try.


----------



## okie362 (Mar 11, 2017)

Boil the corn dogs...in hot grease to set the batter.  Then put them in the air fryer.

Would be much healthier than those fried ones you get at the fair. :-D


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey Bear!

I have to give you an "A" for effort.

The final meal looks pretty darn good to me!

Maybe it's not exactly what you were trying to do, but you made a good save!

Point!

Al


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2017)

Good save  When I first read about corn dogs in the air fryer I thought Uh Oh !!!  Well at least you got a good meal out of it 








Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks like a great save!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Somewhere I have a good recipe for corn dogs. I'll have to dig it up for you. Not sure how it do in the air fryer but worth a try.


Thank You Case!!

And Thanks for the Recipe---I'll be trying it.

Bear


Okie362 said:


> Boil the corn dogs...in hot grease to set the batter.  Then put them in the air fryer.
> 
> Would be much healthier than those fried ones you get at the fair. :-D


Thank You!!

Actually "Corn Dogs" is another one of those things I never had before in my life, so I'm flying blind here.

I think I got a good Recipe now.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Case!!
> And Thanks for the Recipe---I'll be trying it.
> 
> Bear
> ...



Bear that recipe I sent we have used several times in the oven. I think it might be the ticket. My wife even uses (gasp) vegetarian hot dogs and the kids don't even know! I'm not that mean, its either Nathan's or Hebrew Nation hit digs when I make them! I've also made them into corn dog bites. Cut the hot dog into quarters and wrap. Makes a great appetizer. Once baked you can vac pack and freeze for a quick snack. Only takes 30seconds in the micro to reheat the bites, minute or so for a full dog.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 11, 2017)

Great save Bear!

I love that pic with the dogs in the pan style cornbread!

Points for the humility to admit the fail, and also for the quick thinking save!


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 11, 2017)

A for effort Bear!  I say let the corn dog live in it's unhealthy glory!  It is a corn dog after all.

Mike


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good effort, Bear, and great improv.  With your air fryer, you'll have to flash freeze them to keep the batter adhering to the wiener.  Use some type of hanger rack, where the stick clips in and they hang vertically (preferable), or lay them flat on a parchment paper covered cookie sheet and drop them in the freezer until the batter sets up.  Normally, they get dipped in batter, then get the deep fryer bath, but your air fryer is a different beast entirely.  Give this batter a whirl--State Fair recipe.

1⁄2 cup plus 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1⁄2 cups cornmeal
1 1⁄2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon sugar
1⁄2 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄8 teaspoon cayenne 
2 large egg
1 1⁄4 cups well-shaken buttermilk

Whisk all ingredients together and dip hot dogs into batter and fry.  Makes enough batter for 8 corn dogs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Bear!
> 
> I have to give you an "A" for effort.
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points---And the "A". LOL

Bear


b-one said:


> Looks like a great save!


Thanks b-one!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2017)

gary s said:


> Good save  When I first read about corn dogs in the air fryer I thought Uh Oh !!!  Well at least you got a good meal out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Points.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear that recipe I sent we have used several times in the oven. I think it might be the ticket. My wife even uses (gasp) vegetarian hot dogs and the kids don't even know! I'm not that mean, its either Nathan's or Hebrew Nation hit digs when I make them! I've also made them into corn dog bites. Cut the hot dog into quarters and wrap. Makes a great appetizer. Once baked you can vac pack and freeze for a quick snack. Only takes 30seconds in the micro to reheat the bites, minute or so for a full dog.


Thanks Case!

I got a lot of Tips on this, but it looks like the recipe you sent me has the best chance.

I'll get around to it, and Yes I use my Nuke-U-Later to heat most things, except Fries & Bacon.

The Dogs we eat are usually the "All Beef".

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 14, 2017)

Good effort Bear! Point for trying! I make corn dogs batches a couple times a year and then freeze them This works out well. I use the honeymade recipe and are perfectly the way I like them. You can find that one on the net, but the best tips I can give you is A: Dry the wiener first so the batter will stick. B: Pour some batter in a pint glass to dip your dogs in.

I think Okie362 is probably right in that you will probably want to par-deepfry them in oil first to set the batter, (you could pkg and freeze some at this point) then you can finish them in the air fryer, oven or any other method.


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2017)

Bear I think the corn bread sandwich is cute.Maybe the Jiffy mix would work without the extras. At least you salvaged the Corn Bread

Richie


----------



## tallbm (Mar 14, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Case!!
> 
> And Thanks for the Recipe---I'll be trying it.
> 
> ...


Corn dogs are awesome but yeah they are deep fried so the "boiling" in grease first is basically how they are done BUT in the suggested approach you wouldn't be completely cooking them in the deep fry, simply getting them started enough to transfer to the air fryer.

You may want to do a batch deep fried and one with the suggested method to see how a normal corn dog comes out compared to the one finished in the air fryer.

Also if the air fryer corn dog never seems to work out, I would imagine a croissant dog, biscuit dog, or dinner roll dog would be a close cousin.

Thanks for exploring and posting your findings :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> 
> And for the Points.
> 
> ...


Bear,

Yeah I tried traditional methods and had similar results as you had when baking. It can be done without frying. I'll let you show the method when you make them again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> A for effort Bear!  I say let the corn dog live in it's unhealthy glory!  It is a corn dog after all.
> 
> Mike


Thanks!!

I'll get there, Mike.

Bear


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great save Bear!
> 
> I love that pic with the dogs in the pan style cornbread!
> 
> Points for the humility to admit the fail, and also for the quick thinking save!


Thank You CB !!

I think I'm batting a little over .999, so far---Must be getting Old!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


gr0uch0 said:


> Good effort, Bear, and great improv. With your air fryer, you'll have to flash freeze them to keep the batter adhering to the wiener. Use some type of hanger rack, where the stick clips in and they hang vertically (preferable), or lay them flat on a parchment paper covered cookie sheet and drop them in the freezer until the batter sets up. Normally, they get dipped in batter, then get the deep fryer bath, but your air fryer is a different beast entirely. Give this batter a whirl--State Fair recipe.
> 
> 1⁄2 cup plus 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 1 1⁄2 cups cornmeal
> ...


Thanks Groucho!!

I got one I have to try first that I believe will solve the problem.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Good effort Bear! Point for trying! I make corn dogs batches a couple times a year and then freeze them This works out well. I use the honeymade recipe and are perfectly the way I like them. You can find that one on the net, but the best tips I can give you is A: Dry the wiener first so the batter will stick. B: Pour some batter in a pint glass to dip your dogs in.
> 
> I think Okie362 is probably right in that you will probably want to par-deepfry them in oil first to set the batter, (you could pkg and freeze some at this point) then you can finish them in the air fryer, oven or any other method.


Thank You!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear I think the corn bread sandwich is cute.Maybe the Jiffy mix would work without the extras. At least you salvaged the Corn Bread
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

That's Great---I was actually going for "Cute". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Corn dogs are awesome but yeah they are deep fried so the "boiling" in grease first is basically how they are done BUT in the suggested approach you wouldn't be completely cooking them in the deep fry, simply getting them started enough to transfer to the air fryer.
> 
> You may want to do a batch deep fried and one with the suggested method to see how a normal corn dog comes out compared to the one finished in the air fryer.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Yeah I tried traditional methods and had similar results as you had when baking. It can be done without frying. I'll let you show the method when you make them again!


Thanks Again, Case!

Bear


----------

